# Junior - is he senile?



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

I would be so upset too. I don't know if you are allowed to do so, but maybe approach the owner again, and offer to take him, if you in all honesty believe it's a people, not a dog problem. I sure hope you will be able to help him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. That's how my Tess came into our rescue and became my permanent foster. She belonged to the man, who married and they had two small children. The wife got tired of dealing with her thunderphobia and the fact she was almost blind, so she turned her into the rescue. I think she did Tess a huge favor! She didn't love Tess and probably disliked her a lot, but by turning her into rescue, Tess ended up with us and we adored her for her last 2 1/2 years.

Can the vet ask the owner to turn him over to the practice instead of euthanizing him? Then they can turn him over to you. Thank you for caring for this sweet boy!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are medications and behavior modification protocols that can be used to slow down the progress of cognitive decline in senior dogs. If the family was interested, it would be best to contact a veterinary behaviorist or have the vet in your office call and talk to a vet behaviorist about the case. 

The change in schedule and enrichment/excitement/stress of being in the clinic could have been enough to change his behavior at least temporarily.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

It sounds like the wife doesnt want the dog! And probably she will get her own way. I hope they dont decide to put the dog down.. that would be such a shame.

I hope you can talk to them and persuade them to give the dog to you for fostering.

You are so brave to work in a vets surgery... I would love to.. but I would end up in tears every day and probably with a housefull of animals.

I hope you can argue your case and win. I am praying for the darling man.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is heartbreaking. Please plead your case once more. I hope the family decide to give this poor boy to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There was a family who brought in their healthy dog to be put to sleep at the Vet Clinic I have gone to for years. The reason they gave was they did not like her, she smelled. Fortunately the clinic didn't put her to sleep, they contacted me to see if I wanted her. I had recently lost a dog that was 17 yrs. old and I was more than glad to take this very sweet, healthy, loving girl. I had her for many years until she lost her battle with cancer. 

I hope this Clinic will let someone take him instead of him being put down, he still has many years ahead of him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would make a bet she never wanted the dog, never takes him out and he has no choice after who knows how long and has to go.

I'm so sorry you are having to sit and watch them do this. I can't believe the vet won't tell them to turn him over to the clinic so she can find another home for him. Poor old guy.

Look at how many people here go to extreme measures, and huge expense, to take care of their senior dogs and give even a little more quality time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennisball*

Tennisball

Is there a way you can speak to the vet first and then the owner and offer to adopt him so he won't be put down?

I read above you said the Dad is not interested in a rescue, but you would be taking care of him, not a rescue.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't mention rehoming and just tell them you have fallen in love with Junior and want to have him if they can't deal with his issues.

There are supplements that can help if he is actually senile, but I really think his problems are situational.

My second rescue(6 years ago) was a 9 year old GR mix who was abandoned by his owner after he got married and the wife didn't like him. He was a super wonderful dog who could do no wrong. I only had him 16 months, but he was a treasure.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope you can save this sweet doggie from being euthanized. I try to understand and have patience for people in what they claim are difficult situations, but my love and care of animals almost always wins out. This golden does not sound very ill to me, and with proper vet care and love he could have some quality life left in him. For the life of me I can't understand why someone would a). choose to give up on a dog in need, b). relinquish their chosen responsibility for the life and care of another creature, c). want to let a loved one go when there are still options remaining, and d). choose to euthanize rather than let a caring person take the doggie.

I hope you prevail.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

1. If the dog has not messed in his cage in 12 hours, I seriously doubt he has a problem at home unless "mom" scares the crap out of him. 
2. Hard to believe he is not showing any of these senility issues while he is at the vets. I would think being away from home would make any signs worse, not better.
3. The skin issues will not clear up in a couple of days. Joey came to me w/ a black belly and chewing his paws. My vet said he had an underlying staff infection which we needed to clear up and then deal with his allergies. I have had him for 4 months and we are just now getting the allergies under control but that is after a lot of meds, baths, and wiping him down in the morning and at night. We're hoping the cooler weather will also help w/ his allergies (vet thinks they're grass related). His belly is almost pink now and the vet is really impressed w/ how far he's come.

I so hope they will let you take this sweet guy. Even if you were not able to keep, there are golden rescues out there that I am sure would be willing to help out with this senior guy--maybe SOS with HomewardBound? It sure would be nice if you could foster and give GRF a chance to find him a rescue?


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Just to be clear, I've never spoken to the owners, just the doctor who is handling the case (and owns the practice). I did meet the dad once when he brought his son in to visit Junior, and I just told him what a wonderful dog he is. I printed out information about a local rescue and the doctor passed it along to him, and then he said it wasn't about rehoming him, but just his quality of life. Basically, he thinks he's senile and it's time for him to cross the bridge. The doctor said it's their decision, and with him being 12 and from what the owners tell us about his senility, she doesn't have a problem with euthanizing. I can't really talk back to her about the situation. I've expressed my feelings many times and offered to take him in, so now the ball is in their court.

The mom called today and asked how he was doing. The doctor told her that he was doing just fine and could go home. Since he's on a ton of meds, I made a calendar for the next month and wrote which meds are given on what day, and at what time. The mom couldn't come until after my shift ended, so unfortunately, I didn't have time to explain all his medications to her, but I'm sure one of the technicians will. They will not continue with the chlorohexadine medicated baths, but we sent him home with a bottle of the chlorohexadine spray (I hope they use it!). I'm just really worried that they'll take him home, fall behind on his meds, see his health decline and then make their final decision. 

I am usually a quiet person at work and keep my opinions to myself, but everyone there knows how I feel about this situation. I've said many times that I would take this boy in and could guarantee he'd be in a permanent home within a week. As Good As Gold has a program where people take in senior dogs (who are not adoptable) and they just love on them until their time comes. I don't think he'd need to be in a program like that, but I did mention it to the veterinarian. I told her about the wonderful people on this forum (and told her that's where I got my pup) and that people would be willing to transport him/pitch in money to get him to wherever he needs to go.

Fortunately, two of the kennel girls are totally in love with him as well and will be there when his mom picks him up. They told me they'd tell her what a wonderful dog he is and reinstate that we would be happy to find a home for him. 

I was happy to give Junior extra loving today, because this may be the last time I see him before he is put down. I gave him plenty of treats and lots of free time out of his kennel, and lots of interaction time with my dog (they don't play, but it's nice to have company!) I took him for a walk outside because it was such a nice day and he loved putting his face into the wind. I was talking to him and got him all riled up and he even started howling 

Please keep Junior in your thoughts over the next few weeks. I hope the parents give the medication time and adjust their schedule to fit his needs for the remaining time he has. I hope they continue the meds and see an improvement and he has many more days at his home with the people he loves. I'll keep in touch with the doctor and find out how he's doing at home, and I'll post about it here.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I know your heart is heavy, but try to find comfort in knowing you showed him love, acceptance and joy when you could. Unfortunately as much as we would like to, we just can't save all the ones that truly need it and deserve it, but no moment of love and care is wasted.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just reading about Junior...you are a wonderful person doing everything you could for him I hope the family doesn't give up on him, he sounds so sweet. Keep us updated please.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless you for doing those little extras for Junior. I'm sure he appreciated it. Keeping my fingers crossed that the family do right by him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennisball*

Tennisball

Bless you for showing Junior you love him and hopefully the family will love him.
You have done all you can. I will pray for Junior.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures of beautiful Junior 

Waiting for me to get ready to start the day. His nose is red from rubbing it against the kennel bars overnight 









I had to hold his face to stop him from moving around!









His head on my lap.









Hanging out in his kennel.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't believe that family's story for one minute--that they don't want him re-homed because "it's about his quality of life".
Frankly, I think the reason they don't want another home found for him because then it would be clear that they are inhuman creeps who didn't care enough about their pet to care for him themselves in his older years (Someone might ask, Where's your dog? and what would they answer?)
The way they are trying to portray themselves is "Poor Fido got senile and was pooping all over the house.... and we just can't have that because it's a health risk to our little toddler (see what good people we are?) Oh, of course we took him to the vet who told us Fido was never going to get better so we had to put him to sleep"


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennisball*

Tennisball

Are they coming to pick up Junior to take him home today?

What a BEAUTIFUL BOY!!

If the vet told the family someone is going to adopt him (one of you guys) if the family decides to put him to sleep, do you think they would listen to him/her?


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

They picked Junior up yesterday and we haven't heard from them since, so I hope all is going well!

If they decided his time has come, I don't think they'd want him to live on with another family. The vet made it sound like the parents are worried about his quality of life at this point.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennisball*

Tennisball

You've done everything you can right now. I know you'll let us hear if you hear anything.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Junior was doing great up until about 5 days ago. I kept in touch with his mom because she was so confused about when to give his meds, some SID, some BID, so each month I would make her a calendar that showed what meds to give at what time. Unfortunately, I won't have to make those calendars for her any longer 

They brought Junior in today to discuss quality of life. They said he had been having accidents in the house for the past 5 days. I saw his appointment on the schedule and had to prepare myself for the worst. After talking with the doctor, his mom opted for euthanasia and she did not feel strong enough to stay with Junior until the very end. We placed his IV catheter and he was so happy go lucky.. smiling, taking treats, as if he thought he was going to hang out with us for a bit and then go back to his mom. It was really hard for me to see him so happy like that. He wouldn't eat our freeze dried liver treats, but he loved our beef Pill Pockets, so I opened two bags and fed him treats and scratched his ear while the doctor injected the drugs. His head rested in my lap and we just kind of sat there for a moment with him.

It's so hard to see them go when they're so happy and appear to be so healthy. He was 12 years old, though, and he had a family who loved him very much and they knew it was his time. I can sleep comfortably tonight knowing that I kept him comfortable and happy up until the very end with those Pill Pockets and ear scratches he loved so much. 

His mom didn't want to take his leash or collar and they didn't want his ashes back. For some reason, I wanted to keep his leash and collar, though I'm not sure why. I guess for some people it's easier to deal with their loss if they don't have things like that laying around the house. I guess I'm just sentimental. I just feel like after 12 years of being such a loyal friend, somebody would want something that was his to look at one day. I did not end up keeping them because.. what would I do with them? The mom did ask us for a clay paw print, which I made and mailed to them. Usually, they come to the clinic and pick it up, but she said it would be too hard to come back.

This one just hit close to home for me and I thought if anybody could understand how I feel right now, it'd be you guys. I hope Junior is playing hard at the bridge with the rest of our babies who have passed.


----------

